# UGH! Quit smoking last night with husband, jitters and sweats galore!



## LilRayofSun (Oct 11, 2006)

O.k, Husbands Boss's mom died over the weekend, complications from being a heavy smoker for years, He has worked for this guy for 10 years now, and it hit him so close to home, he knew the lady, and it dawned on him that we both need to do this before our health truely suffers.

I totally agree, in fact I quit a year ago for 3 months, but relapsed cuz he kept smoking. I've been smoking now for 14 years, and so ready to quit.

Thank God for my Doc and Nicotrol Inhalation system, I think he and I are really doing it this time!

Airing out the house, kids are so happy and proud, pray we stay strong ya'll!

This is ahuge step we are taking together






And not a moment too soon, our ten year anniversary is on the 25th this month, call it a gift to each other!

But on the downside, I have the sweats, and a bit jittery, not cranky though, the inhaler seems to be taking the edge off.

At any rate, thought I'd share, maybe get some extra prayers out there for our strength!

Thanks In advance!


----------



## han (Oct 11, 2006)

good luck my friend said she got a shot to help her and for like three days she didnt want nothing includeing food water but after that she did want to eat but no nicotine craveings and she hasnt it has been couple of years now


----------



## lynnda (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations on taking the first step!! I will definately pray for you and your husband!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats on taking the first step! John and I are making our move in the same direction! (We haven't set a quit date though). I wish you the best of luck! I've always been told it takes anywhere from 3 weeks to 3 months before you're over the biggest hurdle of quitting... Eek! Melissa (eightthirty) recommended Smoke Away, and so I think that's what we're going to try. I've quit before myself off and on, but never really stuck to it. The longest I stayed smoke-free was a year! We're all here for you as cheerleaders!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 11, 2006)

It's good news! There's nothing more valuable than your health. I hope you accomplish your goals and I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats on taking the first step! John and I are making our move in the same direction! (We haven't set a quit date though). I wish you the best of luck! I've always been told it takes anywhere from 3 weeks to 3 months before you're over the biggest hurdle of quitting... Eek! Melissa (eightthirty) recommended Smoke Away, and so I think that's what we're going to try. I've quit before myself off and on, but never really stuck to it. The longest I stayed smoke-free was a year! We're all here for you as cheerleaders! If you end up needing some thing , let me know, I have so much Nicotrol Inhaler sytem packs they are falling out of my pantry,lol. Doc went a bit haywire when she gave them to us,lol.

They are the filter style inhalers, mimicks the smoking habit, etc.

You can buy them online now, though in most places they are script only still.

If you choose to use anything, I reccomend using teh quit assist online support systme in conjunction with whatever method you use.

Oh, I almost forgot, I am not violating anything here am I by offerring the sytem?

I wouldn't want to do that!!! lol


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck! I watched my Dad struggle to quit smoking when I was younger. He was cranky and miserable. It took about a month for him to stop being a grouch..but he's so much healthier now! Think of all the money you'll save too!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck to you! You have no idea how much it means to your kids! My mom smoked for soooo long and when she finally quit "for real" it was so rewarding...and it's a good thing she did because they found a blockage in her main artary and she ended up needing a double bypass on her heart, smoking could have seriously killed her!! You will start to fell much better yourself, just wait and see



WAY TO GOOO!! Keep us up to date as well!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good luck to you! You have no idea how much it means to your kids! My mom smoked for soooo long and when she finally quit "for real" it was so rewarding...and it's a good thing she did because they found a blockage in her main artary and she ended up needing a double bypass on her heart, smoking could have seriously killed her!! You will start to fell much better yourself, just wait and see



WAY TO GOOO!! Keep us up to date as well! You would think I would have never started, after losing my dad to smoking related stroke(his main arteries in his heart were clogged, causing a clot in the brain, many in fact) I think I started a year after he died, as then I found the smell comforting. It reminded me of being close to him.

But anyway, I feel great so far. Jittery as all get out, and I swear you could go swimming in teh sweat that seems to pool in my cleavage



,

But I feel like I have more energy, coughing up a storm, but not the dry cough,seems liek my lungs are trying to clear out.

So yay!

lol

I will keep you updated


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 11, 2006)

good for you! i wish you much success in quitting.

my g/f quit and now lives on nicorette gum. it's better than smoking but i wish for her sake she could get rid of that too.


----------



## jessimau (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations!! I wish you and your husband well...I think together it'll be easier (less hard?) to quit since you have each other for support.

Nicotine is actually the most addictive "drug" out there, so don't be too hard on yourself if you start to backslide at all. Sounds like your body's already going through the detox. Good luck!!


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 11, 2006)

congrats on quitting and good luck in keeping it up!


----------



## LilRayofSun (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you all! We are nearing teh 24 hour mark, so far so good, though kids are getting annoyed,lol.

I am not liking the stale smoke smell in the house, airing everything out, and when kids walk by I smell thier hair, poor things have been taking showers all day,rofl.


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 11, 2006)

That's so awesome that you are your husband are doing this. I wish y'all the best of luck and I will be thinking of you. *Fingers crossed!*


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi,

As a former smoker myself, I'll certainly keep you in my prayers.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Oct 12, 2006)

48 hour mark ya'[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!

It is sooooo hard! Went grocery shopping today, walked right past a lady outside smoking, ahhh, smelled sooooo good, but the only solace I had that moment was the fact that the 45 yr old woman(heard her mention her age) looked about 60.

So Hopefully my premature aging showing at 30 will stop, or be reversed!

We are really doing it! I am so happy!

Oh yeah, and no serious sweats today, did my makeup and felt fabulous!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrats on taking your first step!

My husband and I are smokers too, and we are planning to taking that first step soon too. I've been smoking for almost 10 years now, and much longer for my hubby... the cost of cigarettes are just getting ridiculous (we buy by the cartons) and not to mention the nasty coughs!

My hubby got a prescription from the doc (something similar to zyban) and found out the insurance doesn't cover it... and the cost is around $233 (yikes!)

so we're looking for other alternatives.

Someone mentioned getting shots? How does that work?


----------



## mrom (Oct 15, 2006)

congratulations on taking the first step. i used to smoke too and quit. your body and your wallet will thank you. some simple tips might help-

help fight cravings with a glass of ice water

surround yourself with non-smokers

stay away from things that give you cravings(alcohol,mcdonalds,nightclubs,etc...)

supply yourself with hard candies-lollipops keep your hands busy

don't give up on eachother and no cheating!!!!

i've been smoke free for 2 and 1/2 yars and i still get cravings. its hard, but my body feels so much better as will yours and your husband's. best of luck!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

congrats! i'm sure you will succeede!!! especially b/c you have the support of someone who's doing the same thing! my b/f quit smoking for the 3rd time 2 weeks ago, i know it sounds bad, but he's 20 an he coughs like a 60 yr old!! so i'm deaing with his crakyness...but you guys will be great if you truly wanna quit!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 17, 2006)

You have my prayers and thoughts. Stay in there. This is just wonderfrul = ) You are doing an amazing thing for your health.

God Bless


----------



## kittii (Oct 18, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! I am 19 years old and smoked my first cig at the age of 8 unfortunatley i have never tried to quit. my husband nags me to death about smoking and i always blow him off. My aunt just had her left lung removed due to lung cancer and after her surgery the first thing she asked me was "have you quit yet?" i wish i could have said yes but that would have been a lie. i just bought a carton of smokes saturday but have been telling myself when they are gone they will be gone for good i hope i'll make it through this as well as i hope you do! lets stick together and drop this bad habit. again congrats!


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## jody79 (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I quit 4 months ago and I used Quit Smoking All Together with QuitNet.com - Stop Smoking Help and Cessation Support

and nicotine patches. I feel so much better about myself. Keep us updated!


----------



## David (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck, it's one of the hardest addictions to break. I've had friends that used the inhaler system, and it seems to work well. A little will power helps too.


----------

